
Angular 2 – React: a comparison - morsmodr
https://medium.com/@housecor/angular-2-versus-react-there-will-be-blood-66595faafd51#.5v2eyhhh5
======
EvanPlaice
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10606482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10606482)

